

Huawei Abandons Microsoft's Windows Phone - Flopsy
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/08/30/microsoft-loses-a-windows-phone-partner.aspx

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

We have tried using the Windows Phone OS. But it has been difficult to
persuade consumers to buy a Windows phone. It wasn't profitable for us. We
were losing money for two years on those phones. So for now we've decided to
put any releases of new Windows phones on hold.

